# How to get rid of this Detritus worm?



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

Over-feeding is a big part of it. You shouldn't need to gravel vacuum if everything is in balance. The idea is that plants will absorb the nutrients in the gravel. That's half of the problem. The other half is that you don't have fish in the tank to rid your tank of these little pests. They are a great food source. I would give it a couple of weeks without any food, they should start to disappear on their own. Remember to add your fish back into your tank slowly as to avoid an ammonia spike.


----------

